# Smoked Carp, Jasmine & Lime Vinaigrette



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 29, 2012)

Smoked Carp, with lime vinaigrette and jasmine, mint and lemon dip ... 

The mint cream with jasmine flowers is used for dip with lime  vinaigrette and crispy baguette or Pita, with smoked carp and shaved  asparagus, saffron threads, and chopped mint. The dressing: honey,  mustard, orange juice, cucumber peeled and zest of lime with Evoo and  green and rose peppercorns. 

If you would like the recipe, please let me know and I shall post it. 

Have nice summer,
Ciao. Margaux. 		

Photos: Margaux Cintrano


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 8, 2012)

Fabulous!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 8, 2012)

Kylie,

This is a lovely salad, and it is simple ... Can use smoked trout, smoked salmon, smoked cod or any other smoked fish available in your region.

My Cell Phone does not take the best of Photos ...  as the rainbow of colors is not too clear and it is a Galaxy Samsung Tablet ! ... I have to get my Benq Camera fixed ... I was using it all the time for my job and the compartment door where the battery is stored does not close ... However, the Service Centre is in Madrid, and we are in Puglia until 3rd September.

All my best for lovely August.
Margi.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 11, 2012)

We would probably try smoked salmon with this recipe as that is readily available here


----------

